# Capital gains question on sell stocks.



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can somebody advise me on the best way to sell stocks that have a $60,000 gain since purchase? This will be my first ever transaction claiming capital gains in my life.I know i pay tax on 50% of the amount i receive but at what tax rate?Do I have any option to spread this over multiple years or do I have to claim it all in 2012?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

There is no best way to sell, if you are going to sell them all. Except possibly to sell some this year, and some next year; that way you spread out the capital gain. Another way to reduce the gain is to sell some losers so you can net the gain against the loss in the same year. If you have an accumulated net capital loss amount (see your last notice of assessment), that will also be netted against your gain. Or if you declare a loss within the next 3 years going forward, that loss 'could' be carried back to offset the gain from this year, but you have to declare the gain in the year it was made.

On schedule 3, the calculation is the same as for a loss: Proceeds less ACB less commissions = full gain/loss; 50% of which is taxable if it's a gain.

Yes, you must declare it all in the year in which you make it. You will be taxed according to your other income. If your regular income is $30,000 plus the 30,000 gain, you will be taxed at the third tier- above 46,000 but below 85,000. See
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/fq/txrts-eng.html?=slnk


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Stargazer that was very helpful info .


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Selling losers is a good way to offset your gains. Remember that you have to wait at least 30 days before buying the stocks back though in order to keep the capital loss. If you wait 30 days and then buy them back, you can defer some or potentially all of your capital gains.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If the account is joint, you can split the capital gains with your spouse...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

All in my name  But got it all sorted out today and made the sale.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

marina628 said:


> Do I have any option to spread this over multiple years or do I have to claim it all in 2012?


If you sell 50% now...taxable in 2012

If you sell 50% in Jan 2013 ...taxable in 2013

If your stock has options

You could sell a covered call option on 50% well «IN THE MONEY» so you get exercised on 50% in Feb or March and also spread your capital gain over 2 differend taxation years:encouragement:


----------

